# Screwdriver stuck into tire!



## StarWish624 (Jun 12, 2004)

:angry:    Just a warning. I often travel alone. On a trip  back from the Grand Canyon a few years back, I stoped at a service station (I needed to use the rest room ) while the attendant filled my gas tank. When I came out, he told me that there was something wrong with my tire. I told him that they were new tires, and that I would have the dealer who sold them to me check it out when I got home. 
    Well, I forgot about it until I got home. After unpacking from my trip, I did a "walk around" and noticed something sticking into the sidewall of my tire. It was a screwdriver with the handle broken off. It had been stuck into the tire, it was not driven over. I believe that the gas station attendant did it because he saw a woman alone, with out-of-state plates, and saw a way to drum up a tire sale.
     Now, I pump my own gas if possible, or stay with the vehicle if THEY do it. If I need to "go", I park in another part of the station and use the rest room. Then I move the vehicle to the gas pumps... and watch every move the attendant makes. I usually get out of the vehicle and watch (just stretching my legs).
      I believe that if my tires hadn't been new, I would have been in BIG trouble. Also, since the tire was new, he couldn't pull out the screwdriver...it held tight. Don't let this happen to you. Remember, there is big bucks to be made in tourist scams. Please watch out for your own sake. Complain if you have the proof. Maybe together we can make it too much trouble for them to even THINK of trying to rip us off. :angry:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jun 15, 2004)

Screwdriver stuck into tire!

I think you probably were not a victim of a scam.  It is difficult enough to push an ice pick through a truck tire (which is necessary sometimes during repair of a puncture), let alone something less sharp like a screwdriver.  There are some crooked people out there but most of them are honest.  It is much more plausible for me to believe that the weight of the vehicle running over debris in the road (and there is PLENTY of that) is what forced it through.  I see it in my shop every day.  Be cautious, but remember most of us are good people.


----------

